# 34' Wylie for fun



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

While I'm in between the serious $ boats, I'm looking for something to get back into sailing, for the pure fun of it. This Wylie caught my eye. Obviously a survey would answer any real questions I have, but while I'm kicking the tires, anyone care to comment about this particular boat? 

1979 Wylie 34 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

N,
Go to sailing anarchy and look up 'Ishtar's Dog'. He used to own a modified sistership. I'm sure he'll be able to give you some good input.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

...couldn't find it


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

A friend owns a W 34 - it's a quick boat with a smallish interior; this one has a small section rig that probably relies somewhat on staying on the ball with the runners.... which can be a pain if shorthanded.. but they do cruise on it too with a couple of kids so there you go.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

..short-handed is the key because this is what the intended use of the boat will be. Thanks for the info Faster, just what I was looking for.


----------



## COOL (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like a great boat for the money.
It would be a lot more fun to sail than
most of today's production boats.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

They are a neat boat, and a performer too - I'll go out on a limb and say that Jeff H might even approve!

But I'll also venture that the cockpit is not that short-crew friendly with a cross-cockpit traveler, runner winches aft and sheet winches well forward and inboard to boot.

The other odd thing... in the pictures the layout/furniture etc looks great... in person it's all 3/4 height so it's kind of like trying to live in "dollhouse" - not that extreme, of course, but galley counters and nav cabinet, etc are lower than standard. (at least in the one we've been aboard.. this one looks the same to me) Coupled with limited headroom it's not the most comfortable cruiser - though it was never meant to be one, anyway.....


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

all good, keep it coming guys.
Faster, I'll have to look at the photos again to orientate myself with the position of the winches, traveller, etc,,,cheers for that.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bit of a VDS34 look about it. If I was looking for a fun boat to get back into the swing of things I reckon I'd be going even sportier than that.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Put your thingy where your doodah is Wombat.
How sporty would you go?
I'm listening...


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Faster said:


> But I'll also venture that the cockpit is not that short-crew friendly with a cross-cockpit traveler, runner winches aft and sheet winches well forward and inboard to boot.


It wouldn't be hard at all to double hand, matter of fact, ID and his wife won the NFS jack and jill division of 'Race to the Straights' this past May.

The boat needs the check stays to tension the forestay, but they are not structural, so if you don't get them on right away, no big deal if you're cruising. The helm can reach many of the sheets and sail controls. Inboard winches are great, but not common because they take up seating space.

OP, 'Ishtarsdog' ... sorry about that.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If I was looking for sporty, something to have fun in..........
probably a Laser SB3, mumm/farr 30, rocket 22 or some equal to those types of sport boats. I'd skip a fast race cruise model.

Granted Wylies in general are fast boats. I really doubt there are any slugs by that designer per say. 

Signature in Seattle, has a Fist 310 they are taking in trade or equal on a new first 35. IIRC mid $40K. So a bit more....

Marty


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

blt2ski said:


> If I was looking for sporty, something to have fun in..........
> probably a Laser SB3, mumm/farr 30, rocket 22 or some equal to those types of sport boats. I'd skip a fast race cruise model.
> 
> Granted Wylies in general are fast boats. I really doubt there are any slugs by that designer per say.
> ...


Ahh, 
Marty, I have a confession.  
I actually plan to cruise this potential vessel through-out the PNW, either single-handed or with with the nemiester, so the rocket ships are not really an option. I just want a damn fine sailer, you know?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

In that case.......that first 310 I mentioned in seattle might be a good boat. Or the wylie or other boats like it. I should probably go read you comprimise thread and see what that is about too eh!


----------



## envirocom (May 12, 2011)

*Wylie*

Can't comment on this specific boat, but I've owned a Wylie 34 for 10 years and have nothing but good memories of its sailing qualities. Be careful to examine port side chainplate attachment, which may need to be reinforced. There was some problem with the port side attachment "oilcanning" the hull if it hasn't been reinforced with glass tubes or something similar (a very simple owner installation).

My Wylie is a J-killer on the race course. Very simple, mechanical systems. I singlehand to Maine coast each year, with great success.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Envirocom,
Thanks for the post on your Wylie 34.
It's currently on my short list.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

A few others to look at if you're thinking 33-34': Olson 34, Express 34, j-33, Frers 33.
All great sailing boats, cruisible, and faster than the Wiley, though may cost more. A little smaller, and an Olson 911s or se would also be a great boat that performs well and cruises comfortably.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey Puddinlegs,
34' is my absolute max. I'm thinking 'less is more'.
So with that in mind, my short list is as follows:

Express 27
J29
J30
C&C 1/2 Tonner
J92
Olson 30
Frers 30
Aloha 30
Kirby 30
S-2 9.1
Cal 9.2
Erickson 911SE
Hobie 33
Gorman Express 30

My list has grown a bit.  
But before I pull the trigger on any one of them, I have to sell my other boat first, which isn't happening quickly enough for me.   

So, I'm now toying with the idea of moving my boat down to California, then Mexico, but that is a whole new thread I guess.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Andy,

IIRC the Cal 9.2 is a Jeanneau Rush, but built here in the states. "IF" you see one of these around, take a look at it also. 

I also believe the J29 and 30 have the same hulls, different cabin, rig etc. May be more SH doable vs a 30. Pudding may have a better feel on that than I do.

There are also some Jeanneau Attalia's floating around a bit more modern version of the Rush/C9.2, about the same to slightly faster, ie less than 10-15 secs faster......Looking up phrf, the Attalia is 144-174, 9.2 derivatives 155-174, the Rush is not listed at USSA. Must not be enough to get a listing in the rating list. The Attalia is probably a better handling boat with a slightly wider stern than the 9.2/Rush. 

If you like the Kirby 30, a San Juan 30 is really similar if not the same. Or the SJ is based on the K30, but slightly different due to a few odds and ends. It is an IOR Halfton the Kirby designed IIRC. Or Kirby's Laser 28 might work, altho probably not quite as nice an interior as the others on the list. THere are a few of those around here too. about a 145 rating.

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

blt2ski said:


> If you like the Kirby 30, a San Juan 30 is really similar if not the same. Or the SJ is based on the K30, but slightly different due to a few odds and ends. It is an IOR Halfton the Kirby designed IIRC. Or Kirby's Laser 28 might work, altho probably not quite as nice an interior as the others on the list. THere are a few of those around here too. about a 145 rating.
> 
> Marty


A couple of corrections here Marty..

The K 30 and SJ 30 are very different boats. The SJ 30 is a IOR leftover with the typical pinched ends of that era and a masthead rig. The Kirby 30 is quite a different boat, wide transom with full quarters, frac rig and not based on any 'rule'... probably a much better behaved boat. Both are designed by Bruce Kirby but at very different times.

The Laser 28 is a good boat, well built and responsive but (despite Jeff H's prowess) a tad tender for shorthanded sailing but will reward the sailor with an exciting ride. She's designed by Bruce Farr, not Bruce K. The laser's interior, while not plush, is very practical with the snap-in fabric storage 'bins' and interior-wise she's pretty cruisable. Good friends of ours, experienced sailors, raced/cruised a Laser 28 for years but now sail a more sedate and comfy Ericson 32.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

grrrrr or is that ARRRRRRG....

I knew the laser was a farr, but put Kirby down......oh well, he did design the small on, Tony castro who designed my boat did the SB3 version....... yes it is a bit tender to a degree based on coments from an owner here in Edmonds both David and I know who recently sold his. But still a fun boat, and barren to a degree too. About the same length etc as my Arcadia, but half the wt, along with 40-50 secs faster. 

I did not realize the K30 was a newer design, thought it was the Kirby half ton that Clarks initially speced, then declined, Kirby had built and a few others bought, the Clarks built later as the SJ30, with a bit more sail/ballast to make the half ton rule or some such thing...... then again, sometimes the brain fogs up, and confuses facts from facts. The SJ is still a quick boat for around here. 

A farr 1020 if one can find one is another I like, but not many around. A boat along with the L28 the Farr used to sail IIRC with his family cruising etc. 

But all good boats for around here. I would also take a fractional J29 over the MH 29 or 30 personally. Probably a bit easier to SH/DH. Likewise if setup right, the L28 might be too. The Attalia I mentioned, altho an MH rig, about 32' OA, 30'ish on deck should be easy to SH< or set up to do so also. The Cal9.2/Rush, with the pinched stern to me would be a tough SH rig. Must less with a crew. 

marty


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

A little amplification regarding the J/29 vs J/30: Although they were laid up in the same mold the J/29 has about one foot less freeboard than the J/30. The J/30 was wildly successful; as I recall Tillotson-Pearson built about 700 in the three year production run. When the Olson 30 destroyed the market for the J/30,the mold was trimmed to make the J/29. The J/29 is a availble in two configurations: masthead rig with a diesel and fractional with outboard power. Needless to say, shaving a foot of freeboard severely reduces the accomodation found on the J/30. 

The J/30 is easy to single hand with a fractional rig and a bendy mast. Commonly it is cruised with a #2 or #2 on roller furling although that might be underpowered in light air.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Express 27
J29
J30
C&C 1/2 Tonner
J92
Olson 30
Frers 30
Aloha 30
Kirby 30
S-2 9.1
Cal 9.2
Erickson 911SE
Hobie 33
Gorman Express 30

That's quite a growing and diverse list. The difference between a Hobie 33 or Olson 30 and Olson 911 is huge, as is the difference between the J-29 and J-30. You kind of have two lists here. Honestly, I'd start to eliminate the less cruise friendly boats unless you plan on doing some racing as well. The S2 9.1 and Olson 911 both perform well, will cruise nicely, 
but cost more up front.. much more. The J-30 is slower, and finding one that's in good shape will take some patience, but might be a good choice if you like boat work. The Hobie, Olson, and Express 27 are ULDB boats, and are very different creatures than the rest of your list. There are a lot of J-29's on Puget Sound doing a whole lot of nothing, and a good one should go for 17-19k and perform better than the old C&C half tonner. For myself, in the ULDB's, I like the Express and the Olson. I'd rather own the Express as it'll be cheaper to run with smaller sails, and I"m . Of the more cruisey boats you've mentioned, I like the 911 and would look for a Pacific Boatworks version (the 's' rather than the 'se' ). In the end though, it might be more a matter of finding a good deal on a good example of one of the boats you like. Just don't be surprised when you realize the Olson 30 can be quite a handful!  


Correct on the J-29/J-30. Same hull, less freeboard. The J-29 is faster. In the PNW, the masthead version would be prefered. There's a immaculate J-30 at Shilshole that'd be on my list even though I'm not really a J-30 fan. Looks like it came out of the showroom last week. J also made a J-28c, which is a nice little boat, but like the J-35c, is very expensive.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Puddinglegs,
Thanks for your input. I agree the list has grown and become a little diverse. It's a mixture of what I want and what is currently available locally. Your post has given me some more info though, so thanks for that.


----------



## pplotz (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if the hull is cored or not? If it is cored, would it be safe to guess that it is balsa?


----------

